# Lab tests date of service



## JWESS (Aug 3, 2010)

WE ARE A PRIMARY CARE OFFICE THAT HAS AN IN HOUSE CLIA WAIVED LAB. I AM HAVING A DISAGREEMENT WITH OUR LAB TECH. REGARDING THE BILLING OF TESTS. SHE STATES THE TESTS SHOULD BE BILLED ON THE DATE THEY WERE DRAWN I SAY THEY SHOULD BE BILLED ON THE DAY THE TEST WAS ACTUALLY RAN. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY REFERENCES THEY COULD REFER ME TO ON CLARIFYING THIS INFORMATION. THANKS


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 3, 2010)

*Lab Stuff*

Try "Date of Service"


----------



## Walker22 (Aug 3, 2010)

KellyLR said:


> Try "Date of Service"



What are you trying to say here? I'm dense and need it explained...


----------

